# Anyone own a stomp pad that actually works?



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

You don't really need a stomp pad actually. Just press outwards with your free foot against the binding, as long as you maintain pressure, your foot shouldn't move. Easier said that done, it requires some practice. But once you got it, you got it !!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i use the bagoda m trac i believe.....its either the M trac or A trac i cant remember....but either or, its works pretty well and the glue is pretty strong as well


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Dakine spike stomp pad. Big old nubs. 

Stomp pad is a cheap insurance policy reducing the chance of your foot slipping out and you possibly jacking your knee in a season-ending stumble.


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Dakine spike stomp pad. Big old nubs.
> 
> Stomp pad is a cheap insurance policy reducing the chance of your foot slipping out and you possibly jacking your knee in a season-ending stumble.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I laugh at the guy who ends his season while getting off the chairlift hahahaha


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I also just push my foot towards the inside of my back binding. My foot is often half on and half off the board in order to drag it in the snow and slow down when needed.

The best type of stomp pad is not the huge rubber slabs but more the single metal studs you can stick to your board like munky spoke of.

Just place one or two before your back binding near each edges and you'll always have something to grip on when unstrapped.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

I currently just wipe the snow from my board while on the chair and use the back binding method but Ive had good luck with this stomp pad and plan on getting it this week before heading back up: 

Dakine Modular Mat - White - Sport Chalet


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

i bought a package of dakine stomp pads (5 little metal star things) and they work pretty good if your board is cleaned off of snow (as well as your boot). However, like someone else said-you just press your back foot towards the binding you're good to go


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have no problem with the lift or anything. I've been riding for a while on and off over the years. I also press outward from the inside of my binding. 

I just hate that it's slippery and my foot slips off sometimes, I don't fall. But I'd really rather not tweak my knee. My stomp pad came with my k2 autos and it's terrible. I was at a local sledding hill here where I live and I was skating over icy footsteps/hardpack and my back foot just kept slipping all over the place. The harder I pressed against the binding, the more my foot slipped. It was annoying. I almost tweaked my knee.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

canuck_boarder said:


> i bought a package of dakine stomp pads (5 little metal star things) and they work pretty good if your board is cleaned off of snow (as well as your boot). However, like someone else said-you just press your back foot towards the binding you're good to go


This is what I did. They work pretty well. I got a couple different of their styles and made a bit of a design out of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

i surf... and im a surfer before a snowboarder. so to add my own touch to my board i bought a trac pad like i would put on a new surf board and butchered it up a bit. its a 3M adhesive so good luck getting it off and its got a largely textured surface so you get fairly good grip. not exactly conventional but i like it.

bash me if you must... idc.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> i surf... and im a surfer before a snowboarder. so to add my own touch to my board i bought a trac pad like i would put on a new surf board and butchered it up a bit. its a 3M adhesive so good luck getting it off and its got a largely textured surface so you get fairly good grip. not exactly conventional but i like it.
> 
> bash me if you must... idc.


Nah that's cool man. Ingenuity.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Heaps of threads on this topic already.

Metal studs work great.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

Dakine spike stomp pad. bought it but never used it. this wont fail you. for sale. pm me


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Burton Large Scraper Mat from Backcountry.com

My friend has that. He says the massive ridge in the middle lets him locate his boot easily and control the board better.


----------



## laviers13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dakine Spike Traction Pad - Clear - Sport Chalet
i love this stomp pad i have it on both my boards and i convinced all my friends to buy it because of how well they like it too!


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 on the Dakine pad.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dc Shoes Co Snowboard Boot Scrapper Stomp Pad Clear


I liked my DC stomp pad because it fit in the arch part of my boot, so my boot locked onto it.

I've since ditched stomp pads, but this one was a great one.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rubber pads work the best as long as they have lots of ridges i.e. spikes protruding from them. I had a pretty large double dice shaped pad before and my foot never slipped even with snow on them. I never bother with the metal ones because I can't imagine them performing well when wet with snow. Rubber is sticky no matter how wet it is.

Dunno though, lots seem to use the metal studs.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I use this, I got it in a clearance box at the ski/snowboard expo for $3. Works great, the black looks nice but subtle on my black Legacy. They come in other colors, tho:
Alibi Diamond Black Stomp Pad : PDP

Wife's had great experience with this one. It's bigger than the picture would make you think. Made of real tough rubber. Read the reviews, everyone loves them:
Dakine Spike Stomp Pad Reviews | 14 reviews | Buzzillions.com


----------



## laviers13 (Jan 13, 2010)

^ thats the same one i linked cept in black haha
i love it


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Dc Shoes Co Snowboard Boot Scrapper Stomp Pad Clear
> 
> 
> I liked my DC stomp pad because it fit in the arch part of my boot, so my boot locked onto it.
> ...


The used board I bought came with one of those. It is really small and $20 is over twice what I would consider paying for one. The previous owner of my board thought the same since he put on 2 other small pads along with it.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I just learn to balance on my front foot instead. I put 90% of my weight on my front foot, and now I dont really need a stomp pad. but i dont go fast, just skate around, get off lift, and ride flat areas... basically riding 1 footed...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

john doe said:


> The used board I bought came with one of those. It is really small and $20 is over twice what I would consider paying for one. The previous owner of my board thought the same since he put on 2 other small pads along with it.


My pad came with a pair of boots, so it was free.

And the size was perfect for me. Like I said, it fit right in between the tread for the front ball of my foot and my heel.... I guess to each there own, but my boot it fit perfect in.

The DC boots I bought and got the pad with, I actually returned. I had the pad with my Vans Cirro boots and it was the shit.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Stomp pads are good for beginners where any extra grip can help chairlift exits and stuff. Afterward, they are completely useless, imho.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

laviers13 said:


> Dakine Spike Traction Pad - Clear - Sport Chalet
> i love this stomp pad i have it on both my boards and i convinced all my friends to buy it because of how well they like it too!


got that on all my boards. in massive pow, it helps to scrape off the snow form your boots to get a good fit in the bindings as well.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Burton Medium Spike Mat

Has aluminum spikes sticking out of it. Works extremely well.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jan 17, 2010)

Stomp pads are overrated. Theyre not needed and look tacky. I get along just fine without one.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't use one. I did waaay back when on my very first board.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

i got a rome one it works pretty good and its really small. comes with their bindings


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

20 years of snowboarding and I still don't see a valid reason for riding without one. Navigating with one foot is just so much easier when your back foot isn't slipping on the deck like a fish on ice. Just yesterday in fact, I saw a guy in the lift line berating his buddy for having an "only for beginners" stomp pad. When they unloaded from the chair lift in front of me, guess which one had his foot slip and fell on his butt. :laugh: I couldn't help but laugh as I glided past them. Yep, he sure looked cool with no stomp pad, laying there in the snow. Haha!!!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Stomp pads are good for beginners where any extra grip can help chairlift exits and stuff. Afterward, they are completely useless, imho.


I'm not a beginner, and my stomp pad is useless, so I get by without a stomp pad. But MunkySpunk said it at the beginning of the thread, "Stomp pad is a cheap insurance policy reducing the chance of your foot slipping out and you possibly jacking your knee in a season-ending stumble." Same concept as using a helmet, although a helmet it a more serious issue. Any form of accident insurance is usually a good thing to have.


----------

